# Basket for armeniacum



## dodidoki (Feb 23, 2022)

One of our old member, JPMC showed this way for armeniacum, he took some incredible pictures of his plant.I thought I try, I killed several armeniacums in pot. I seems to work, it is a one year cultured plant, in basket, mix of pumice, bark and a little sphagnum( 1/5 part).


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 27, 2022)

It seems to work well but those sneaky shoots make it unruly.


----------



## kiwi (Feb 27, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> It seems to work well but those sneaky shoots make it unruly.


I agree, it works well but as you say the stolons get out of control and it is difficult when repotting is needed.


----------



## Tony (Feb 27, 2022)

I had a handful of Paphs in baskets but put them all back in pots this year. They were doing well but the wood they are using now doesn't hold up like the old teak baskets did and the bottoms started falling out after only 2-3 years in use.


----------



## Ray (Feb 27, 2022)

Tony said:


> I had a handful of Paphs in baskets but put them all back in pots this year. They were doing well but the wood they are using now doesn't hold up like the old teak baskets did and the bottoms started falling out after only 2-3 years in use.


Tony,, several years ago, I purchased a board of “plastic lumber” and made my own. I used the stuff made from recycled PETE beverage bottles, not PVC. Cuts like butter with a circular saw, it non-toxic and unaffected by anything, and the plants’ roots clung to it, which I took as a good sign of compatibility.


----------



## Tony (Feb 27, 2022)

Ray said:


> Tony,, several years ago, I purchased a board of “plastic lumber” and made my own. I used the stuff made from recycled PETE beverage bottles, not PVC. Cuts like butter with a circular saw, it non-toxic and unaffected by anything, and the plants’ roots clung to it, which I took as a good sign of compatibility.



I might have to give that a shot.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2022)

Looks good. I think you will have a great plant in another few seasons. I finally got mine to do well. The trick was the addition of oyster shells into the compost, and powdered lime twice a year. Two buds coming right now. Fingers crossed it flowers well.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 16, 2022)

Tom, very nice result! We are looking forward to see what those buds result in!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 21, 2022)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Looks good. I think you will have a great plant in another few seasons. I finally got mine to do well. The trick was the addition of oyster shells into the compost, and powdered lime twice a year. Two buds coming right now. Fingers crossed it flowers well.


Beautiful and chunky leaves!! So...have they made it to open bloom eventually?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 22, 2022)

Sadly, not well. It was outside all winter in the same location, seemed quite happy, so I just left it in the same spot for the buds to develop. It grows in a very exposed position, and one day I noticed that the buds were a bit fried from the afternoon sun. That put the kibosh on any good flowers, so I cut them off. Next year I hope! And I'll move it to a safer location for their development.


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 5, 2022)

update.in sheath.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 1, 2022)

Update


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 2, 2022)

Tony said:


> Friend struggled with his orchids in the new, cheap-o baskets so I bought a teak board and in an hour with a bandsaw cut enough pieces to tack together into baskets. Cost under $25 to make a dozen baskets. Sorry I don’t have photos. They’ve lasted 6 years and counting.


----------



## paphiopere (Dec 19, 2022)

dodidoki said:


> actualización.en funda.


Maravilloso. Sueño con una canasta como la tuya. No es fácil encontrar micranthum en Europa. Espero conocerte en Dresden 2023


----------

